# Bad for my cat to drink fish water?



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

My cat would only drink dripping faucet water before we went on vacation but now that he hasn't had any dripping water for a week he apparently found himself different sources... We left him water all over the house! I got home today and was just laying in bed and he comes in my room and starts drinking Maddux's water, Maddux wasn't even fazed by it so that makes me think he's been doing it since we left. Maddux isn't in any harm, my cat has drank tons of other fish water when I was younger and had bettas but now I'm wondering if it's okay for my cat? 


I'm 100% sure my cat wouldn't even try eating my fish! He is 17 and Maddux is really fast so I don't know that my cat could catch a fish if he wanted...


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

I wouldn't allow it. It really isn't good for either one. Your cat might dip his foot in just for fun, which would be bad for Maddox. It is stressful for Maddox, which in itself could cause him to get sick. Cats possess patuerella bacteria in their saliva. I know it is deadly to birds, I wouldn't risk it on my fish.
I am thinking the water of an aquarium is not exactly appropriate for your cat either. Cats and dogs should get fresh water a couple times a day. My dog and bunny get filtered water, as do my birds.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

My cat tries to sneak and drink the fish water if I turn my back while changing water in my tanks. She seems to prefer it over her regular water. I chase her off and try not to leave it unattended. My concern with her drinking it is parasites that fish may have. I would protect the cat and the fish by putting a cover on the tank and get a cat fountain for the cat.

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_29e5p85i8s_b

They can be pricey but cats tend to drink more when they are available. An old cat may not have kidneys that work well so staying hydrated is important.


----------



## karenluvsbettas623 (Jul 13, 2013)

My water conditioner bottle says that it is "for ornamental fish use only; not to be used on fish intended for human consumption", I would be worried about the water conditioner and whether it is safe for your cat to consume that.


----------



## MCW (Oct 13, 2013)

I wouldn't let the cat drink out of the fish tank, either. Bacteria, chemical water treatments, etc can all make your cat seriously ill.

A dry food only diet results in a constantly dehydrated cat because of the lack of water. Try feeding more canned food with extra water added to keep your cat well hydrated. If your cat won't eat canned food, and many won't because they're addicted to the stuff dry food is coated in, buy a pet water fountain to encourage water consumption. Don't add water to the dry food because that results in harmful bacteria growing in the food :shock:


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

jesssan2442 said:


> I'm 100% sure my cat wouldn't even try eating my fish! He is 17 and Maddux is really fast so I don't know that my cat could catch a fish if he wanted...


He's 17 years old, I'm pretty sure he'll make it a few more year, fish water an all.

R


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

jadaBlu said:


> My cat tries to sneak and drink the fish water if I turn my back while changing water in my tanks. She seems to prefer it over her regular water. I chase her off and try not to leave it unattended. My concern with her drinking it is parasites that fish may have. I would protect the cat and the fish by putting a cover on the tank and get a cat fountain for the cat.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_29e5p85i8s_b
> 
> They can be pricey but cats tend to drink more when they are available. An old cat may not have kidneys that work well so staying hydrated is important.


He has one if these but he won't use it


----------

